# A case of the Monday's



## NJmike PE (Jun 27, 2016)

I figure since we have the Friday thread, it is fitting to also have a thread for Mondays, where we can all bitch and moan and long for the Friday thread to reappear. I thought that there was one, but I went back a few pages and couldn't find it. Anyway,


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 27, 2016)

Monday's suck, no matter how you spin them


----------



## Supe (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 27, 2016)

What if you'd rather be at work than be at home?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 27, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> What if you'd rather be at work than be at home?


You have been assimilated


----------



## Supe (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## einatlanta PhD PE (Jun 27, 2016)

[COLOR= rgb(17, 17, 17)]“God gave us Mondays to punish us for the things we did over the weekend.”[/COLOR]

“Just once, I would like to wake up, turn on the news, and hear… “Monday has been canceled, go back to sleep"

“If we all band together and don’t show up for work tomorrow, we could put an end to this ‘wake up on Monday’ nonsense once and for all. Spread the word!!"

“If Monday had a face, I’d punch it.”

“On Sunday nights, if you listen closely- you can hear Monday taunting you with the “Jaws” theme.”

[SIZE= 16.0016px] [/SIZE]


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE (Jun 27, 2016)

“I can already hear Monday morning whispering Go F***Yourself in my ear.”

“You know when the police arrive at your job at 9am on a Monday… It’s going to be an interesting day.

“Just reminding everyone that it’s Monday, just in case any of you were feeling overly optimistic.”

“Monday morning coffee is just as important as friday night liquor….almost.”


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Supe (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Supe (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## envirotex (Jun 27, 2016)

The Captain's thread...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 18, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


>


Yep, that sums it up nicely. Sitting here trying to figure out where to begin...too much to do and only so many hours in a day. My pile keeps growing!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 18, 2016)

I think I hate it here.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 18, 2016)

My Friday: Hey guys, we're having a meeting Monday to talk about our plans for dominating this year!!!!  

My Monday: Why the F did I say we'd meet on Monday???


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 6, 2017)

My friends and I got together last night to play board games.  It was great except we didn't finish till about 1am, which was definitely not a great idea for a Sunday night.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 6, 2017)

what a total waste of a fucking weekend I had!!!!!!!!!

I know its nice to "do nothing" every know and then, but in the rear view it just seems like a huge waste of time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dleg (Mar 6, 2017)

It seems like all I ever do on weekends anymore is shovel snow.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 6, 2017)

I would spend the money and get the snowblower.. we all know there is no equality in the shoveling of snow! (mans work)


----------



## Dleg (Mar 6, 2017)

I was thinking that it was a good workout and that I have been getting stronger, but the truth is I spend all of Sunday and Monday on the couch in pain because of it.  

Definitely getting a snowblower for next winter.  I'm hoping that the rest of this winter is pretty light.  This weekend there wasn't so much in the way of fresh snow (about an inch) but I damn near killed myself scraping the hard pack off the driveway from the previous ~30 inches, which was packed down to about 2-3 inches of some amazingly strong, ceramic-like form of snow.  It was coming off in big plates, 20-40 pounds at a time that i had to huck up over my head to get them on top of the snow piles surrounding my driveway.  Hoo ah!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 6, 2017)

Its just not a real good motion for people our age to have to endure.. we have had an easy peasy winter thus far (even though supposedly march is the snowiest month).


----------



## Dleg (Mar 6, 2017)

Yes, I remember getting 3 footers in March as a kid in Denver. But at least for you guys you could plausibly just wait for smaller storms to just melt off.  Here, you have to remove it or it's there until April.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2017)

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 22, 2018)




----------

